# I can't custumize(pic)



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm still trying to make this car look like the road warrior(mfp)from mad max!dont enlarge my c phone suck's!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Max's Ride*

I thought I had a link to someone that was casting the Mad Max car in HO. It was a GT XB Ford Falcon Coupe (Australian Version, we didn't see a Falcon that cool here in the US). I'll dig through my links and see if I can find it again. I believe it was for T-jet chassis, but I'm not positive. Anyone else seen this posted out there? It would be a cool addition next to the Batmobiles, etc.

-Paul


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Copperhead,,
it takes time.. be patient.. you will get there.. 
CJ


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Mad max,or road warrior!*

As maybe you can see it's a matador police car that got steped on 2 or 3 times since 05 so now after many crazy gluing's ..the car after a while would shatter after falling 1 and half feet from the track to the floor (and it don't happen no more there's so much crazy glue underneth)but i have 94% of the car only missing both front post and both post behind the door's so was'nt going to throw it away.If the guy who sold it to me mint at a toy show4yrs ago for $7 only knew what it looked like now! I was going to go get the movie,but it comes on ALL the time! can someone post the pic's of the yellow mfp police car or the black one they gave max(mel)THANK'S or a pic of your version.BRONZ, I AM THE KNIGHT RIDER ,A FUEL INJECTED....:drunk:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

copperhead71 said:


> As maybe you can see it's a matador police car that got steped on 2 or 3 times since 05 so now after many crazy gluing's ..the car after a while would shatter after falling 1 and half feet from the track to the floor (and it don't happen no more there's so much crazy glue underneth)but i have 94% of the car only missing both front post and both post behind the door's so was'nt going to throw it away.If the guy who sold it to me mint at a toy show4yrs ago for $7 only knew what it looked like now! I was going to go get the movie,but it comes on ALL the time! can someone post the pic's of the yellow mfp police car or the black one they gave max(mel)THANK'S or a pic of your version.BRONZ, I AM THE KNIGHT RIDER ,A FUEL INJECTED....:drunk:


 dif pic same junk. What kind of resin or chem would you put under a car that shattered?(or stepped on?)


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Got it,the name of the yellow police car is..max's yellow 4 door xb falcon intercepter or big bopper's ride. and there are no light's on top of max's black pursuit(uh oh)so should i paint this one yellow! or keep it as a combo of both!are there any 4 door falcon slots?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Loosen up!*

"Cant" is such a negative word!

There's no real definitive way to pigeon hole customizing. No right no wrong...it just is. Turn it loose! Learn from your victorys as well as your defeats. You WILL have some of each...LOL...dont worry about it. 

Just cuz we dont post them in glossy pictures doesnt mean that many of us dont have a pile of them...projects that went horribly awry for whatever reason. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If I recall, those Madmax yellow cars looked more like the other Matador that Aurora did, the fastback stocker. May have been a better starting point for a customization. Keep trying, you'll get there. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Mad Max Car Link*

Here's a site that covers the cars, history etc with plenty of pics.

http://www.madmaxmovies.com/cars/mad-max-interceptor/index.html

-Paul


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's a site that covers the cars, history etc with plenty of pics.
> 
> http://www.madmaxmovies.com/cars/mad-max-interceptor/index.html
> 
> -Paul


Here is another site http://www.bat-jet.com/mad1.html


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*A thought*

The TycoPro 71 Mustang body is a closer match to the Australian XBs. And the Naca scoops are already there. Add the roof spoiler and a vertical split in the front grill and you're practically there. Now I'm wanting to build one!!!

-Paul


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

*Mad Max Replicas*

One option, that i was going to use, but due to all the things i am going thru right now have stopped me is getting a 1:64 scale XB Coupe from Biante and modifying it to fit a chassis, as well as modifying the look of the shell.

Something to think about.

Cheers
Andrij


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Throw something together, look at some pics, get some ideas you like, don't go overboard, get some bondo or squadron putty if ya need it to modify the body lines and go for it. We'll like it, we are slotaholics


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*V-8 interceptor*

I have a couple shots of one i cast in the my photos section,it was made from a 1/72 caldicot die-cast with wings added and a sectioned nose from a die-cast johnny lightning fox bodied mustang.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sano Interceptor*



alfaslot1 said:


> I have a couple shots of one i cast in the my photos section,it was made from a 1/72 caldicot die-cast with wings added and a sectioned nose from a die-cast johnny lightning fox bodied mustang.


No surprise that Alfaslot1's Mad Max car is totally sweet. If you've never seen his work in person, your missing out on some real HO artistry. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*and he is a nice guy also...*



resinmonger said:


> No surprise that Alfaslot1's Mad Max car is totally sweet. If you've never seen his work in person, your missing out on some real HO artistry. :thumbsup:


Yeppers Alfaslot makes some nice resin bodies. Better than seeing them is having them...gots me a few (dozen) in my to do case this summer. 

If you want to make one then go for it...Mad Max Rules! I want to build that orange compact wagon he drove on vacation also.

Bob...That Mad Max Body is very, very, very nice...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:waveON'T SAY CAN'T!!!!! When I started here I was all thumbs......now with practice I have only 8 thumbs and 2 fingers.:tongue:

Cool looking car :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

copperhead71 said:


> I'm still trying to make this car look like the road warrior(mfp)from mad max!dont enlarge my c phone suck's!


Of course you can customise ! It like life-its NOT a spectator sport ! It goes to the man in the arena win or lose !:thumbsup:

Neal:dude:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Like I Need Another Project!*

Okay, this one won't get out of my head, like a song that keeps playing inside but you can't name it? I really like the idea of making the Falcon XB GT so in checking what was close and readily available I started reworking an AW Javelin T/A. The rear window, c-pillars and roof line are really close, but everything from the cowl forward will need some major consideration. I started the drawing phase and will post some pics as I try this out. This will be a backburner project while I sort out my pressure casting problems. Hmmm...there's that tune again...could it be Mad Max theme music???? Was there theme music???!!!

-Paul


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Am I Mad or just Max...*



pshoe64 said:


> The TycoPro 71 Mustang body is a closer match to the Australian XBs. And the Naca scoops are already there. Add the roof spoiler and a vertical split in the front grill and you're practically there. Now I'm wanting to build one!!!
> 
> -Paul


and now you are building one...slot car fever "Catch It"!!

Bob...as Max said when he got his ride, "Where did you get all this stuff?"...zilla


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

...a litte here..a little their..thank's again all you guy's for all the cars body ideal's(and i'll never use the words "i cant"again except...i..can't..drive..55..:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

copperhead71 said:


> ...a litte here..a little their..thank's again all you guy's for all the cars body ideal's(and i'll never use the words "i cant"again except...i..can't..drive..55..:thumbsup:



:wave:NOW YOU'RE TALKING!!......or singing :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just remember, you have to post pix of your conquests! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

